# Comet pulled off a small miracle...



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yesterday at hospice, Comet pulled off a small miracle with a patient. He seemed to almost lessen his pain for a moment. It was truly amazing.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I do believe your dog removed this gentleman's pain if for a brief moment. It's wonderful to know our beloved pets can mean even a moment of happiness for others that may be experiencing mental or physical pain... even a brief moment in time, feeling the love and comfort of a pet, is amazing. 

I applaud you and your dogs for volunteering your time with hospice. My three dogs and I go to a psychiatric hospital twice a week (one dog per visit). I see the smiles and anticipation and it is a wonderful feeling. That is the reason I am so involved in pet therapy visitation.

Your posting of the event was joyous and uplifting to read. I can only imagine the satisfaction that gentleman had for that moment in time.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is truly amazing, how wonderful dogs are, how they seem to 'know' how to help those who need help. 

Bless your hearts for being there for the gentleman.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That is a beautiful story. Thank you. And thank Comet.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They are angels in fur. Thank you for taking him, I don't think it was by chance you were there at the right time to help this patient.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That brought a tear to my eye.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting that. I don't know if it was a small miracle...I think I would call it a huge one. 

Good boy, Comet. :smooch:


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing such a beautiful moment!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Comet is indeed a good dog


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful story! I cannot imagine how tough it must be to do therapy work in hospice. Not only are your dogs special, but you are too.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Very uplifting story. Thanks for posting and thanks for doing the work that you do.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it looks like the admins have decided that my blog is somehow in violation of GRF rule #4. I'm including it here as it was quoted to me in a PM:



> 4. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are not to engage in spamming or any advertising without permission. – Unsolicited advertising , junk mail, "spamming," chain letters or self-promotion for monetary gain is not permitted, which may also include links to sales oriented websites or informational sites that also contain sales. This applies not only to the body of a posting but also to member’s signatures, thread titles, images, sounds, PMs, emails through this website, etc. . Links that connect to websites will not be considered unauthorized solicitations unless the link or the website content appears to be intended as a means of solicitation as determined by GRF Forum Management Team and/or the VerticalScope Inc. in its sole discretion. Postings for selling, trading or giving away for free of medications (over the counter or prescriptions) as well as any food/treat items will not be permitted. No advertising for any kind of breeding, stud services, discussions of proposed puppy/dog sales or links to breeder websites will be allowed as well. (Breeder links posted by members for only verification purposes is acceptable) Announcements and pictures by a forum member breeder of new litters of puppies are considered the sharing of joyfulness and are permitted. What is not acceptable in these announcements/posts is any discussion of accepting applications, pricing, and other business information (such as web links, e-mail addresses or phone numbers) relevant to their own litters or obvious intention of ‘trolling’ for puppy buyers. The two points to be emphasized with this rule are the unsolicited nature of advertisements and that it is done without prior permission.


I guess my blog is now considered "unsolicited advertising" or "self-promotion for monetary gain" despite the fact that there is nothing for sale on my site? Totally confused here, as I've been linking to my blog on GRF for literally over seven years with no issue.

Anyway, if anybody else wants to post the link that was removed from my original post, it looks like that wouldn't be a problem. It's just that I can't do it. At least that's what I think.

Also, apparently my signature, despite having been fine for literally years, also violates this and has been edited without my permission as well, so that's gone too.

Real bummer...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Brian and Comet broke a rule by volunteering at hospice???? By posting a blog about it? Brian is an English teacher with pet dogs. I don't really get it. It is really brave to face dying patients, and there is nothing for sale in that. Brian doesn't breed dogs or sell dogs, and has only owned 3 dogs Gus, Ajax and Comet- I really just don't understand.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Crazy that someone else has to post it. :uhoh:

Anyway...here it is:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Brian and Comet broke a rule by volunteering at hospice???? By posting a blog about it? Brian is an English teacher with pet dogs. I don't really get it. It is really brave to face dying patients, and there is nothing for sale in that. Brian doesn't breed dogs or sell dogs, and has only owned 3 dogs Gus, Ajax and Comet- I really just don't understand.


Me either. The PM I got from the mods doesn't explain it. It just said my sig and post had been edited because of a rule violation and included the rule. It doesn't explain specifically how my site (on which nothing is for sale) violates that rule.

That said, I have always appreciated the mods here, and I know they do their best to enforce the rules as written. I figure it must be some kind of misunderstanding.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

kwhit said:


> Crazy that someone else has to post it. :uhoh:
> 
> Anyway...here it is:




Thanks! I hope that doesn't get you in trouble. Since I don't understand the violation in the first place, I can't say for sure that you didn't just break a rule too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We all owe you thanks for patiently giving advice over 7 or 8 years on this forum.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Thanks! I hope that doesn't get you in trouble. Since I don't understand the violation in the first place, I can't say for sure that you didn't just break a rule too.


No worries. The feelings I had when I read that entry are well worth any backlash I get for posting the link. Hopefully others will now get to feel those same feelings, too.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great story! Beautiful dogs, too!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That was a beautiful story and I am glad I got to read it.


----------

